# .



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Barra,

I have lost the terminal tackle casting with a swivel disintegrating.

Regards

Ian


----------



## Robz (Dec 30, 2012)

I've lost a nice fish when the treble somehow worked its way off the split ring. Thought I had a bust off and got back a blade and split ring


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

It could only happen to you Con...you've not had much luck on the fishing front this year have you.

BTW isn't it crushing season? Shouldn't you be working 12 hours a day until around Christmas?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2013)

Your jighead was probably manufactured by the same people who made a brand of lure on which big Salmon like to straighten split rings for me. Twice bitten, rings as well as hooks get changed before those lures get wet.

On the topic of unusual fails, I decided to replace trebles with doubles instead of singles to test their holding power on Aussie Salmon. They worked about the same as a single other than the couple of times I cast and saw the hook land well away from the lure :lol: I am now on the last of six and have it secured with a few wraps of fuse wire.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

barra, the weirdest experience i had was one day fishing and 3 times in a row i felt 0 strike and when i wound in , my hook was gone.

on the 4 th try, i wound in a big toad fish with the beak and i put a bit of 40 lb mono in his mouth and his beak just chopped it like a scalpel.

your problem is truly vexxing

cheers pete


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Yep, had exactly that same thing happen to me once a few years ago. It was one of the squidgee branded jigheads.

What brand jighead was it?


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Only in Ayr could this happen. Wouldn't happen to anyone from Townsville or Mackay. :lol:


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Rigged a new jighead and plastic the other day squeezed some squidgie s factor all over it admired it then threw it over the side, forgot to attach it to the line, Doh :lol:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

One a side note, do you know any of the McDonalds? Used to play Table Tennis with them all a lot many years ago.
Not sure if they still live in Ayr anymore.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Con

Interesting that you should bring this up as it happened to me two weeks ago. I was using a Squidgy jig head of the newer variety. Rigged up and made a few casts and then lost it completely but I think that it happened when i was trying to extract it from a snag. My initial thought was that it was knot failure but the loop was still intact. Checking the other jig heads i found that the eye was not entirely closed. I was using light line and this no doubt contributed to the problem. Thereafter i applied the pliers with some success to close the eye of the jig head.

rob


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

billpatt said:


> One a side note, do you know any of the McDonalds? Used to play Table Tennis with them all a lot many years ago.
> Not sure if they still live in Ayr anymore.


Andrea?


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

I know Andrea and Kev. Small world.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

billpatt said:


> I know Andrea and Kev. Small world.


I don't know Andrea well personally but have known her through her work for as long as she's been working.


----------



## munro91 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey mate like a few of the others have said check the eye if the jighead and the gap between the eye part of the jighead. It happened to me a few weeks ago but it was when I was tying it on and I went to pull it tight but just came apart. At first I thought it was the leader so retied a new leader with different line and still happened to checked the eye and the gap was wider than it should be.

Hope it helps anyways.

Cheers, Munro.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

I lost a nice kingie and thought that my leader to hook knot broke. When I looked closer the loop was complete but a section of the 80 lb line was extruded. The line had pulled through the gap of the Mustard Hoodlum 8/0. Since then I have been using hooks with welded eyes for livebaiting or snelling.


----------

